# Idle Air Control Valve



## solimines (Jan 13, 2006)

My car is running really rough, especially during idle. Now when i hook my OBD II scanner to it, it tells me that the knock sensor is bad (which i heard doesn't really mess up the way it drives) and the Idle Air control system. 
Is it true that i can just clean my Idle Air control valve? How would i clean it? Would i have to take it apart? 
Should i replace the knock sensor? HOw much does it really matter? I also heard it is incredibly hard to get to. 
Well thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the knock sensor can usually be cleaned and reinstalled. its a very simple part and usually excessive dirt and oil make it malfunction. its not really that hard to get to though.
the IACV on the other hand, ive tried cleaning it and its never worked for me. i cant remember exactly, but i dont remember it being exactly cheap. i think it was about 110 dollars or so...


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> the knock sensor can usually be cleaned and reinstalled. its a very simple part and usually excessive dirt and oil make it malfunction. its not really that hard to get to though.
> the IACV on the other hand, ive tried cleaning it and its never worked for me. i cant remember exactly, but i dont remember it being exactly cheap. i think it was about 110 dollars or so...


I was atempting to clean the IACV assembly myself, but gave up because its to tight to get at with my hands.
Question for you Asleep, when you said "its never worked for me" are you saying that cleaning it didn't solve the idling issue I assume you had or have?


F


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i tried a couple times with the iacv on my 240. i could not get that thing to idle right for nothing... i finally gave up and bought a new one. worked fine that time. what gets me is that the old iacv didnt have noticeable carbon build-up, yet the new one worked much better.


----------

